# (Relatively) young conductors



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Simon Rattle tells the story about a friend who said to him "...the really good conductors, they only start getting good when they are 65, and you're no exception, so don't be in a hurry." Having said that, conductors have to start somewhere. It used to be that they were repetiteurs in opera houses and went on to small operas/orchestras, etc., etc., but these days they win a competition and get offers from everywhere. Now this doesn't mean that they aren't good, but it does mean that we are seeing only partially 'formed' artists. Personally I think that there are some potentially great talents out there, but as it is said about marketing budgets "I know that half of my budget is wasted, the problem is that I don't know which half.", so it is hard to tell which conductors will really develop into an exceptional musician.

That is all by way of leading in to this new thread. I thought that it would be interesting to post examples of relatively young conductors and see what type of feedback we get about them both from our professionals and those who are just professional listeners.

I will start with yet another young Finn, another Jorma Pannula student, Santtu-Matias Rouvali. I became aware of him a couple of years ago but it was only this weekend that I actually heard and saw him conducting. So herewith his 2017 debut concert as chief conductor of the Gothenberg Symphony, conducting Sibelius' Kullervo.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I think the conductor of Ra'anana "Symphonet" is 27 year old woman, if that counts.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

My problem with a lot of younger conductors is that they never paid their dues - they went straight from the conservatory to the podium. Most have very little experience playing in an orchestra. They don't know the business from the ground level. Of course pianists and vocalists don't have that experience, either. But there is one I've been watching who hold tremendous promise: Jose Luis Gomez (the conductor, not the footballer) currently with the Tucson Symphony. Extensive experience in Europe and a protégé of Paavo Jarvi. Every concert I've heard him conduct has been superb - he has that certain something that gets a small, regional orchestra to play like one of the Big 5. He's young, but brings an old-world sensibility. There's no tossing the hair around, no grandstanding, no vulgar histrionics - just clear, meaningful conducting with overwhelming beauty and power. Can't wait for the Mahler 5th this weekend!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It will be interesting to watch the San Diego Symphony over the coming few years. After 13 years with Jahja Ling, they will Rafael Payare starting this fall. As with Dudamel, he comes out of the Venezuelan El Sistema, was a Maazel assistant, and has been at the Ulster Orchestra for the last 4 years.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Becca said:


> Simon Rattle tells the story about a friend who said to him "...the really good conductors, they only start getting good when they are 65, and you're no exception, so don't be in a hurry." [/url]


So it'll be a safe bet to start buying Rattle recordings next year?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

A conductor that comes to my mind is the Mexican Alondra de la Parra. She's 38 years old, so she may be considered young. She's currently conducting the Queensland SO, often performing and spreading Latin American repertoire.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

MusicSybarite said:


> A conductor that comes to my mind is the Mexican Alondra de la Parra. She's 38 years old, so she may be considered young. She's currently conducting the Queensland SO, often performing and spreading Latin American repertoire.


Yeah, I like her a lot, too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The Oslo Phil. have appointed Klaus Mäkelä as new chief conductor and artistic advisor from 2020/21. He was born in 1996! He also is a cellist. He is relatively young!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I think that any time an orchestra is appointing someone significantly under 30, they are really rolling the dice and praying (or should be!) To appoint a 23 y/o is really pushing it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

He is probably very happy for the opportunity  Also he probably isn't like me when I was 23...


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> My problem with a lot of younger conductors is that they never paid their dues - they went straight from the conservatory to the podium. Most have very little experience playing in an orchestra. They don't know the business from the ground level. Of course pianists and vocalists don't have that experience, either. But there is one I've been watching who hold tremendous promise: Jose Luis Gomez (the conductor, not the footballer) currently with the Tucson Symphony. Extensive experience in Europe and a protégé of Paavo Jarvi. Every concert I've heard him conduct has been superb - he has that certain something that gets a small, regional orchestra to play like one of the Big 5. He's young, but brings an old-world sensibility. There's no tossing the hair around, no grandstanding, no vulgar histrionics - just clear, meaningful conducting with overwhelming beauty and power. Can't wait for the Mahler 5th this weekend!


A second vote for José Luis Gomez! He's conducted our chamber orchestra twice (in San Antonio) and the musicians and audience love him. We're looking forward to his return in June.

I'll be making a trip to Tucson next year to see him conduct Mahler 2 (April 2020).

Another one to keep an eye out for is Gemma New who was recently appointed Principal Guest Conductor in Dallas. She's also the music director in Hamilton, Ontario, and assistant conductor to Stéphane Denève in St. Louis: http://www.ninenet.org/blogs/night-symphony/respighis-pines-of-rome/


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Mei-Ann Chen is one conductor who made a big impression on me. She's currently 45 or 46, which I would argue is in the relatively young range. She has one 2019 recording on Spotify, which I will have to check out soon.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

bharbeke said:


> Mei-Ann Chen is one conductor who made a big impression on me. She's currently 45 or 46, which I would argue is in the relatively young range. She has one 2019 recording on Spotify, which I will have to check out soon.


I love this woman! Every time she comes to Tucson I make sure to go. Such a fine musician - the music just flows so naturally. Memphis was stupid to let her go.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

rw181383 said:


> A second vote for José Luis Gomez! He's conducted our chamber orchestra twice (in San Antonio) and the musicians and audience love him. We're looking forward to his return in June.
> 
> I'll be making a trip to Tucson next year to see him conduct Mahler 2 (April 2020).
> [/URL]


I'll be there, too. For the Friday performance. Then off to your part of the world for the Dallas Symphony doing Franz Schmidt's Book with Seven Seals.


----------

